# Are British IT degrees accepted in Australia



## Laish129 (Jul 21, 2016)

I'm a Sri Lankan undergraduate currently in second year Softwaree Engineering. The university I study is affiliated with Curtin University Australia and Sheffield Hallam UK.
I would like to follow the SHU degree my next year and complete the BEng in Sri Lanka but I have no intention of working in UK.
I'm planning to migrate to Australia for the masters with my fiancé who is also a SHU graduate in Quantity Surveying.
I still have time to decide whether to complete the Curtin program or Sheffield Hallam.
Please let me know if the Sheffield Hallam BEng Hons. Software Engineering is accepted in Australia!
This is my first post sorry if I've made any mistakes.


----------



## Jolly40oz (Oct 31, 2016)

*Hello*

Sadly, there's no single authority in Australia which assesses or recognizes all overseas qualifications. In actual fact, there are lots of stakeholders involved - and it'll depend on your occupation and where you wish to move to as to who will assess your qualifications.

If you are looking for work in your trade or profession, a qualification assessment will help a prospective employer or an organisation understand the educational level of your overseas qualification. 
Free assessments are available to individuals residing or working in South Australia that are either an Australian citizen, permanent resident, on a pathway to permanent residency visa or a temporary visa holder with work rights.

Thanks,


----------

